# How would you feel being stood up?



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

So how would you feel being stood up by your best friend, or person you are in a relationship with? Lets say this person has made plans with you. Weekly plans infact. Lets say the two of you are on a weekly schedule and make plans to hang out a few times a week. And lets say part of this weekly plan is that the two of you would hang out on Saturdays. What if this person kept blowing you off? What if for months now you revolve your whole day around meeting up with this person and they never even give you a courtesy call? What if their excuse was always the same excuse?? How would you feel?

I myself am stuck in this so called pickle. I have a friend who use to tell me about his/her experiences with other friends who stood him/her up all the time. The story was that him/her would run into an old friend and they would make plans to hang out on a certain day. Well that day would come and him/her would revolve his/her whole day around meeting up with that person, but that person would never show or even give a courtesy call to let him/her know they could not make it. Upon calling them up they would not even answer the phone. Now my best friend is doing the same thing to me.. Not just once, or twice, but many times has this person done this to me. His/her excuse usually is always the same three stories.. 
A. I slept in today!
B. I had to call doctors and wait for them to call me back!
C. I was doing chores around the house and lost track of time.

Today, like many other days I put everything I needed to do aside to wait for my friend to come over or call me. I waited since 12 in the afternoon. It is now 8pm and my friend has once again stood me up. I moved all the way from the west coast to the east to be with my friend and my friend cannot even set their alarm and give me a call saying they cant make it? 

Yep another sad day...


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I feel outraged and if things do not change and they do not start giving me courtesy calls the $#!^ is going to literaly hit the fan.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I would feel sad and start doubting my self-worth and start believing that it was my shortcomings that made the person not want to come.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I had to go with outraged. Really, the first time it happened and I was supposed to meet with someone/they were coming over whichever...I would be very worried (well worrying is my nature). But something like this repeatedly would make me mad.

But perhaps the best course of action is to sit this person down and tell them how you feel, how it makes you feel. Maybe this will help resolve it??


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: How would you feel being stood up?*



Penny said:


> But perhaps the best course of action is to sit this person down and tell them how you feel, how it makes you feel. Maybe this will help resolve it??


 :agree


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

..........


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

There's no excuse for that behaviour and I wouldn't put up with it anymore. 

A "sit down", yeah right. The person keeps blowing him off which means he or she doesn't care. I would be completely done with this so-called "friend".

...and if you get in contact with this person again, demand to know what's going on. I would try to get to the bottom of this. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Its happened to me several times with one of my friends. He tends to be an insensitve jerk. I remember one time I changed my weekend plans because we had agreed to do something. I waited around the house all afternoon for him to call but he never did and I found out later he had spent the afternoon sitting in a bar playing cards. I felt hurt more than anything, but its happened to me before so I'm kind of used to that type of treatment by people.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow Seb... I dunno if you're talking about Meg or not, I hope not  

maybe just give her some space for awhile? Personally, when im in a relationship i need space every now and then. for no real reason...just to be by myself and do things myself. i doesnt mean anything. i wouldnt flat out stand someone up by not calling or explaining myself first though...

of course i dont know the entire situation, but i wouldnt recommend going off on her.. my advice would be to give her space for awhile. 

I hope you two sort things out.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

^ No Scrub it's not her thank god. I mean, that would be absolutely horrible if it were, right?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

always makes me angry to be stood up. they could at least call & tell me they aren't coming!


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

It happened today as it has happened many times with different friends and even teacher in university. People looooooooove to stand me up. And their excuses just make me angry because most of the times are things they should take responsability for. Not make plans with me to later realize they have some other thing that they want to prioritize and cancel at the very last minute, when I'm already there and waiting.

I don't think I have done it to any of my friends. So I feel like a fool, because I do take my time and plan stuff so I can meet them. If I can't, I don't say I will. But they do it to me and so I start my rant on how you're always alone, you can't count of anyone, you shouldn't trust others, it's only yourself that you got and then I cry because it's going to be a sad and lonely life thinking this.

Today I realized that maybe I need to start thinking strategically about friends. Maybe if you don't put some much emotions into friendship you won't get hurt with things like this.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I got stood up once on my 21st birthday. I was supposed to hang out with a guy friend and we'd just spend the day together, but, of course, he never came. I was pretty upset, especially considering I literally had no other friends and no other way to spend my birthday. After waiting for 90 minutes I just went home and left him an unfavorable voice mail and just tried studying instead. That's all she wrote. We never spoke again.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm so lucky that I've never been stood up although I have had friends call to cancel right before we were supposed to see each other. I honestly have no idea what I would do. I'm so terrible with confrontation that I can't see myself actually saying anything, but I also wouldn't want to be friends with someone who did that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lol...I'd be happy for them cause they hopefully found someone better...


----------



## amandalynnnxoxo (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd be pissed


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

amandalynnnxoxo said:


> I'd be pissed


Why....?


----------



## amandalynnnxoxo (Jun 27, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Why....?


Because it's rude to stand someone up lol. Luckily it has never happened to me but sounds super annoying


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

amandalynnnxoxo said:


> Because it's rude to stand someone up lol. Luckily it has never happened to me but sounds super annoying


never happened to me either, I don't go out much though...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I would text them if they actually dislike me because they are wasting my time and if they say a bunch of bs not wanting to say the truth, then I tell them that they are not worth my time and I don't contact them anymore unless they decide to change which rarely happens because people will treat you however they want and not even think about your feelings. Those people deserve to be ignored.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i always felt let down, but ok because at least it got me out and about for a little bit. happened 3 or 4 times. various excuses, i was asleep, my family was in a car accident (followed by some odd behaviour, glad not to meet that one), forgot, etc.

its not like i set up dates very often. so very let down and a bit sad.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Outraged. I might never talk to them again and/or come for them in their sleep with my freshly sharpened butcher knife.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

It's rude. Not hard to send someone a text. Thankfully this has never happened to me.


----------



## Father Jack (Nov 22, 2015)

*Friends who stand you up.*

In my experience people who indulge in this rude practice do it in order to empower themselves and undermine your self esteem. It has just happened to me from a"friend" who I have been close to for over 10 years. When I inquired why did she not send me a text, or give me call, to cancel she started kicking off as though she were the victim and even suggested that I was behaving like this because she has recently become a mother! (what?) As stated previously I believe many people do this to empower themselves at your expense. I am afraid they are anything but friends and the only thing to do is drop them as if they were a hot potato.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never had the chance for it to happen to me, but obviously I'd be upset, dissapointed and angry if it happened. I wouldn't want anything to do with them ever again. 

I could imagine going on a date and the girl says she's going to the toilet but she sneaks out though a back door and leaves me alone.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I can understand someone being scared about meeting up for the first time and maybe flaking.

But someone you know who's treating you like you don't matter...I would never waste my time with someone like that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wouldn't care, it would be expected. Why would someone hang or go out with me?


----------

